# New Professional CD and DVD review site



## theclassicalreview (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope the editors of Talk Classical won't mind too much if I take this opportunity to alert you to a new CD and DVD review website that has launched today (April 26) with contributions by leading British and American critics. You can access it by typing theclassicalreview.com into your browser and clicking through on the CDs/DVDs button on the top left-hand corner of the screen. There is a baker's dozen worth of reviews at present but regular daily updates will steadily add to the stock of available reviews. Full-length features and interviews will also follow shortly. Any comments or suggestions you might have about the site would be appreciated.


----------

